# Rats!?



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to put this, but this forum seems like the right place...

I remember a few years ago when I had my farm together (goats, pigs, chickens) we had rats. Big, fat, rats, the kinds cats are scared of. The biggest one I ever killed was about four pounds and was 16 inches long.

Unfortunately, now that I have everything I could ever want for rat control, we've got five feral cats, two tame ones that still live outside, and some king snakes that showed up and decided to stay. (No more rats for my guns  )

Post some pictures of rats you've shot, or a story of your most memorable rat-hunting experience. (I've heard of someone going after them in his garage with a M1 Garand!)


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

an old buddy of mine had a barn...so we set out like were on a hunt of a lifetime to kill some pigeons

after putting the birdseed down and getting up on the third level looking down at the bait...we set the bi-pods down and drank some dew(mountain dew that is)

after about 5 minutes this big pigeon came down, one shot and my buddy dropped it in a heap
we left it there but in like 5 minutes this HUGE rat came out and started eathing the pigeons feet...i shot and the pellet entered right between the eye and the ear....we jumped down and i had to put another one in its head to kill it

turns out it was a 4.43 pound rat....but this wasnt no ordinary rat...after checking the stomach we found it had been raiding the bird feeder, pig troth

we nail it by its tail to a board and used it as target pratice....

so thats my best hunting story(pest that is)


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

i can beat that about three months ago i went down to hesperia lake night fishing (I brought my hand gun 177 cal) i was sitting by the lake at dusk and my bait i left open to thaw mackrel aney way i dozed off and awoke to plastic rusteling i looked over and a fat ars rat was walking off with my fish so slowly i reached down in to my bag and pulled out my gun and :sniper: ya know when it was done i took i pellet right to the temple that damn thing weighed 5 pounds i dont go to thet lake without my gun aney more lol :beer:


----------



## canadian (Dec 20, 2006)

This was quite the day.

there is an old abondon house in my nighbourhood so one day me and some buddys went there with are airguns to hunt some rats in the end we bagged at least 20.

sadly a bunch of stray cats now live there and the rats are all gone


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay, so get a air rifle in .22cal that shoots like 800fps and there you go, a stray cat gun. HEADSHOTS! :sniper:


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

:lol: yeah here kitty kitty kitty :sniper: hahaha theres no stray cats where i live but theirs a lot of coyotes


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

U GUYS SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF HILLBILLYS THE WAY YOU TYPE AND SPELL...I LIKE IT!


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

shut up obsesed j/k what if we are at least we can laugh about it git r done haha :beer:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

ahhaha thats great!

Dont get your nuts busted....shoot a squirrel


----------

